# British Wildlife Sanctuary



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Went there yesterday and took some photos :2thumb:


Fallow Deer by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


EU Polecat by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Adder by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Marsh Frog by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Marsh Frog by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Marsh Frog by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Marsh Frog by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Lovely pictures, I love the polecat


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that the British Wildlife Centre in Surrey?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> Is that the British Wildlife Centre in Surrey?


Ye, that's the one!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been there a couple of times when visiting my daughter in Surrey. 

Just found it disappointing that they don't take in casualties and that they were allowing their foxes to breed, which in my mind doesn't make it a "Sanctuary", it makes it more of a business and which is probably why they are so successful, whereas other sanctuaries are constantly struggling financially.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> I've been there a couple of times when visiting my daughter in Surrey.
> 
> Just found it disappointing that they don't take in casualties and that they were allowing their foxes to breed, which in my mind doesn't make it a "Sanctuary", it makes it more of a business and which is probably why they are so successful, whereas other sanctuaries are constantly struggling financially.


I guess they're more like a british wildlife zoo than anything.
I didn't actually mean to use the word sanctuary lol.
It's a nice play to see animals you would rarely see in the uk.
Sanctuaries don't open their doors to the public often and rightly so as the animals aren't meant to get used to humans.. Entry fees of £10.50 for such a small place is why they're doing so well.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wasn't having a go at you about your use of the word "sanctuary", because I think a lot of people think it is a wildlife sanctuary - I did until I googled their website and saw that they don't take casualties. Even so I found it hard to believe so I asked one of the staff when I was there and they confirmed that they don't. 

Yes, I thought the entry fee was pretty steep. The wildlife sanctuary where I work is smaller than that and we used to open every weekend and school holidays at £5 per adult £4 per children and we've had to stop doing that because the public brought in more expense than they brought in money and my bosses are in so much trouble financially (even to the point of trying to sell the property).

I also found myself worrying about the Barn Owl on the perch in the middle of the tearoom/shop/admissions area, because he was being poked and prodded by everyone who walked past and I don't care how tame he is, with no-one supervising to make sure he wasn't being mishandled, it couldn't have been a lot of fun for him.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> I wasn't having a go at you about your use of the word "sanctuary", because I think a lot of people think it is a wildlife sanctuary - I did until I googled their website and saw that they don't take casualties. Even so I found it hard to believe so I asked one of the staff when I was there and they confirmed that they don't.
> 
> Yes, I thought the entry fee was pretty steep. The wildlife sanctuary where I work is smaller than that and we used to open every weekend and school holidays at £5 per adult £4 per children and we've had to stop doing that because the public brought in more expense than they brought in money and my bosses are in so much trouble financially (even to the point of trying to sell the property).
> 
> I also found myself worrying about the Barn Owl on the perch in the middle of the tearoom/shop/admissions area, because he was being poked and prodded by everyone who walked past and I don't care how tame he is, with no-one supervising to make sure he wasn't being mishandled, it couldn't have been a lot of fun for him.


I wasn't having a go either 
I didn't see a barn owl in the reception area but if I had I would of been cornered too.
Atleast you can't fault the size and design of the enclosures... They were amazing :2thumb:

It's a great shame rescues are in so much trouble


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he was there the twice I visited, with a sign underneath welcoming you to say hello and touch him! :gasp: *shakes head in disbelief*, but it was about 4 or 5 years ago when I was there.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We've been. It was an enjoyable day out.

You both travelled a long way to get there, we're fairly close by!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My ex-husband lives in Ifield and we were on our waty home from visiting my granddaughter to lives in Caterham, so kinda on the way if you avoid the M25.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> We've been. It was an enjoyable day out.
> 
> You both travelled a long way to get there, we're fairly close by!


I'm visiting relatives in Guildford so not far really


----------

